# Rudee 12/5



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking to fish Rudee Wed. morning. I have a posse member coming over from Hampton to fish Rudee for the first time, hope to get him footwell deep in Reds . Anyone else looking to harass some sideeyes just show up.Launch time should be around 1030ish.....PEACE OUT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Looking to fish Rudee Wed. morning. I have a posse member coming over from Hampton to fish Rudee for the first time, hope to get him footwell deep in Reds . Anyone else looking to harass some sideeyes just show up.Launch time should be around 1030ish.....PEACE OUT


The wind should lay down a bit, not that it really matter's there. But it would behoove me not to agitate "El Hefe", if you know what I mean. Skirting work is frowned upon, and I may have the funny frown clown laying the hammer down on me if I went. 

Good Luck!!! (oh, if you get cold...a ceramic flower pot holder can hold a few sticks of kilning to get you through, you can even put in on your hatch cover!) 

Skunk...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Radical Dude.......radical


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Good Luck!!! (oh, if you get cold...a ceramic flower pot holder can hold a few sticks of kilning to get you through, you can even put in on your hatch cover!)
> 
> Skunk...


Yeah man, hope y'all do well. If you don't want to fan the flamers, maybe a can of sterno might be more socially acceptable  .

~buggs


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Dedication to Skunk*

Here is to Skunk & his Chix Posse


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Poor Skunk*

Speaks for itself


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Here is to Skunk & his Chix Posse
> 
> E]
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

damn, another BBQ and I gotta work! how 'bout that #@$t! at this rate i'll see ya'll in da spring time!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*This is a family site....*

*Do not* post any content like that on P&S. This will be the only warning!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

A family site...Oh really, where do you get off posting this.



Pier & Surf Fish Hungry Bastard


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's in the Terms of service, read them!*



TugCapn said:


> A family site...Oh really, where do you get off posting this.


So for your info, this is a family site. If you don't like that you know where the door is, use it! The crap you posted is not welcome here and never will be. Don't let it happen again! 

This thread is now closed. Not that you could say anything in your own defense anyway. What you posted was just plain wrong and will not be tolerated on P&S by anyone.....Hat


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

TugCapn said:


> A family site...Oh really, where do you get off posting this.


He's a moderator enforcing the site's rules.

If you ever fish with me, you'll quickly realize profanity constitutes about every other word in my vocabulary. That said, there are kids on here and people read this site at work. Keep it clean.


----------

